# $1000



## dhallnc (Dec 9, 2010)

After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?

Darryl


----------



## hasha2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing, because you'll make 1000 more:biggrin:


----------



## manatee (Dec 9, 2010)

dollars or pens?


----------



## hasha2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

manatee said:


> dollars or pens?


Maybe both...


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, you'll get the money back in the priceless meditative peace and quiet that comes with turning the pens.


----------



## keithlong (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to this addictive world of penturning.


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 9, 2010)

Show and tell....you told...now share a picture


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 9, 2010)

dhallnc said:


> *After an investment of about $1000* I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Darryl



You got off light.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2010)

After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?

The first thing i noticed wrong is you haven't spent enough!:biggrin: You obviously haven't invested enough in your hobby.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 9, 2010)

No picture, never happened!  lol


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm Brian and I am a penturner........baby steps.....ha


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 9, 2010)

dhallnc said:


> After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Darryl


 
Picture????  I don't see no picture.  You know what they say, no picture, didn't happen!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 9, 2010)

Nikitas said:


> Hi, I'm Brian and I am a penturner........baby steps.....ha


 
Listen to Brian, he is a charter member of PTA (Pen Turners Anonymous) :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2010)

I only have one question....How in the hell did you get your first pen with only a thousand dollar investment ?????????????????.....


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 9, 2010)

Best I could do for a picture.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471922168159&set=a.437539923159.234529.524118159


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 9, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I only have one question....How in the hell did you get your first pen with only a thousand dollar investment ?????????????????.....



Credit card is maxed out:frown:


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2010)

The next grand will be even more puzzling. But you'll do it anyway.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2010)

should be able to get the next one done for $500 or less....


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 9, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> should be able to get the next one done for $500 or less....



Well, that should make my wife feel better.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2010)

Its gets much easier if you get your wife to make pens with you. That way its not the money, its the time you share together thats important!

Mike


----------



## hdtran (Dec 9, 2010)

dhallnc said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > should be able to get the next one done for $500 or less....
> ...



The first pen is the $1000 pen.  The second one is $4 + lots of time, and a few interesting words.  The third pen is $300 (Hmm, I really need that sharpening jig.  Yes, and a new gouge!  And I need to build a drilling fixture, so I have to buy some toggle clamps! ...)  The next 3 pens are $4 ea.  Then, the one after is $150 (digital camera:  No picture, didn't happen


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 9, 2010)

I picked up a new camera yesterday. Didn't have _that_ in the wood turning budget...

Welcome to the fun!

Chris


----------



## jaeger (Dec 9, 2010)

dhallnc said:


> After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Darryl




What, are you making pens for the government?
...oops, sorry, I probably just got the thread locked.

 My Bad!


----------



## Papo (Dec 10, 2010)

Now he's got to go out and spend a $1000.00 on photo equipment,what's wrong with that,,,


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 10, 2010)

*Wife Option*



mredburn said:


> Its gets much easier if you get your wife to make pens with you. That way its not the money, its the time you share together thats important!
> 
> Mike


 
I don't know about the time share part, but buying new tools and completely loosing count of how much you have spent becomes much easier if you buy your wife a lathe.:wink:


----------



## kenlicciardello (Dec 10, 2010)

The good news is that eventually you will be reasonably well outfitted to turn pens.  Then you decide to try a bowl or other project and the tool buying process starts from the beginning. 

The bad news is that after several runs through this loop, you realize you don't have enough room for everything and it is time to move.  You start looking for the 1000 sq ft house with a 3000 sq ft shop.  

Good luck.


----------



## navycop (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish it only cost me a grand when I first started..


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Corrolary:  You'll lose money on every sale, but make it up in the volume <vbg>


----------



## juteck (Dec 10, 2010)

Darryl -- glad you finally got the chisel to the wood! It'll get easier from here!


----------



## penhead (Dec 10, 2010)

As you noticed from replies in this thread...there is no help for 'intervention'....

lots of folks here that will, however, have lots of advice to help you spend the next $1K 

...and the next...AND the next...and....





dhallnc said:


> After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Darryl


----------



## mach9 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I spent about $40 to turn my first pen. Of course, I already had the lathe and a lot of other stuff. What have I spent since then? I don't want to talk about it. But I don't regret it!


----------



## Fred (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't worry ... things definitely get more costly as time goes by. And you will still be making $3.00 pens unless you really get serious. Then that $3.00 pen is a thing of the past. Actually $1000 is relatively little to spend for your first pen. Just wait two years and then add up your expenses ... BTW, be ready for a new religious event. 

Another word of advice, DO NOT LET THE WIFE SEE THIS EXPENSE REPORT! You might also think about using an accountant from out of state just to be on the safe side! Don't give the CPA your home number either!


----------



## ThePenWizard (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't think about it as a $1000.00 expense, When it really was a $1000.00 investment in something you will grow to love and be proud of, and when others express amazement that YOU MADE IT, that is priceless.
Welcome aboard


----------



## oops99 (Dec 11, 2010)

*WARNING-WARNING-WARNING*

Never let a receipt make it into your house!!!!



Tom/oops99


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 11, 2010)

oops99 said:


> *WARNING-WARNING-WARNING*
> 
> Never let a receipt make it into your house!!!!
> 
> ...



Better yet, get your wife involved real quick.  Challenge her to turn anything, something she will use herself, like a salt/pepper grinder.  Once she turns her first thing successfully, then buy things she likes and a little for yourself.  The only problem with this plan, TWO LATHES ARE NOW REQUIRED.:biggrin::biggrin::wink:
Charles


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2010)

Your first $400 order will make everything worthwhile.


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 11, 2010)

oops99 said:


> *WARNING-WARNING-WARNING*
> 
> Never let a receipt make it into your house!!!!
> 
> ...



Tom, I'll me married 22 years in 2 weeks. I figured this out at about year 5:wink:

I've only made 3 pens so far. I showed 2 of them to a couple of my daughters friends who are 19 or 20 years old. They really had a hard time believing that I had made them. That made me feel good.

Now these pens are of my first experience turning anything and are not the product of a experienced turner. So, after they left I got to thinking maybe they were not so impressed with the pens as they were in doubt of my abilities:redface:


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 11, 2010)

dhallnc said:


> After an investment of about $1000 I completed a 3 dollar pen and I am happy about it. What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Darryl


 
No, you made a $1000 pen.  Make another and they will be $500 pens.  I have about a $2500 investment and have made almost 200 pens, so I figure each one cost me about $12.50!


----------

